# Pedro Sauer Seminar this weekend!!!



## Shogun (Mar 14, 2005)

Puget sound Brazilian jiu jitsu will be hosting Pedro Sauer 6th degree BJJ black belt this weekend at Richard's Taekwondo at Mount lake Terrace, WA. Go to richards Taekwondo for directions. (www.RTKD.com)
Pedro Sauer was recently voted "best instructor in the world by the Abu Dahbi news poll int.

The cost is $75 per day (2pm-5pm, Saturday the 19th, and sunday the 20th)

Hope to see ya there.


----------

